# New Site, Mixed Bag



## RelicRaker (Jan 6, 2019)

A little variety...


L: Wright Bros. P[FONT=&quot]ond [/FONT]Lily-Wash 
C: Unembossed olive oil (w/ deep kick up)
R: Phillips MoM, base embossed only
F: Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup 

The Mrs. Winsl[FONT=&quot]ow's
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]The Wright Br[/FONT][FONT=&quot]os.
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I'm guessing 1880s [/FONT][FONT=&quot]on these last tw[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]


----------



## sandchip (Jan 6, 2019)

Not bad at all.  Beats the heck outta what I found!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 7, 2019)

I like that Wright Bros bottle, never seen that one before.  Looks fairly early too, I'd guess more like 1870s on that one.  Mixed bag indeed!


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 7, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like that Wright Bros bottle, never seen that one before.  Looks fairly early too, I'd guess more like 1870s on that one.  Mixed bag indeed!



I was surprised to see it complete.  Most of the big stuff was broken. 1870s would be fine with me!


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 7, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Not bad at all.  Beats the heck outta what I found!


I hear ya, I got skunked the two digs before this.


----------



## treasurekidd (Jan 7, 2019)

That Wright Bros is a nice bottle. I found one that sold at a Heckler auction for $117, with original label. Here is a link to an 1879 article about a trade mark legal battle over the name "Pond Lily Wash". Apparently it was a toilet wash product. Nice find!

https://books.google.com/books?id=I...onepage&q=Wright Bros. Pond Lily-Wash&f=false


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice stuff for sure


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 7, 2019)

Mrs. Winslow's looks great, nice embossing.

So that's what the Wright Bros. were busy with before they got into flying!  Sorry, I couldn't resist! That is a COOL bottle!


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 8, 2019)

Thx treasurekidd. I wish the soil here wasn't so corrosive to paper—would love to find even a partial label on a bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 8, 2019)

And thanks to warf rat and Glasshoppers! Yeah, the embossing on the Wright Bros is really nice. Here's the other embossed panel...


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 8, 2019)

Another find from the site, an 1880s ink with dimpling along the seams just below the collar.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 8, 2019)

That’s a cool one.


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 8, 2019)

Neat cone ink.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 11, 2019)

Returned to the site today and got into a pocket. About half were slick and some were so badly damaged I left them. Here are the keepers. 


Front: A.G. Miller, Apothecary, 19[SUP]th[/SUP] & Christian St., Phila Pa, 1880s
Left: F. &. J. Heinz Pittsburgh, 1876–1888
Left Center: T.D. Cummings hutch, 1880s 
Right Center:Fred’k Fritz & Sons bottlers weisbeer, 1880s
Right: Sauce, unembossed

Here's a better look at the local pharmacy—A.G. Miller is cited at that address in an 1884-85 pharma publication.



The Hutch was very clean—


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice finds, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 12, 2019)

Thx Le[FONT=&quot]on.[/FONT]


----------



## yacorie (Jan 12, 2019)

More great finds.  Would love to be able to dig that age bottles.  Keep digging and keep posting


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 12, 2019)

Thx yacorie.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Jan 23, 2019)

Great finds better then the 1930's dump I found .


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 31, 2019)

A few more finds from the site today...

[FONT=&quot]L: Rumford Chemical[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C: Cookeroft Thomas Huille de Olive [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]R: C.I. Hood Saesaparilla, Lowell Massachusetts

[/FONT]


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 3, 2019)

Returned to the site and found a blue ceramic Bennington marble...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a beauty!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 4, 2019)

Some cool glass Relic! Those Rumfords make nice window bottles when cleaned up (or tumbled). Love the druggist also.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 4, 2019)

sandchip said:


> That's a beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 4, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Those Rumfords make nice window bottles when cleaned up (or tunmbled).



True. My wife's made it the window bottle in her office.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 4, 2019)

Another day, another marble.


----------

